# filtration



## THESAMS (Feb 17, 2003)

im getting ready to set up a 55 gallon what would u go with when i comes to filtration, thanks for the help


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If it's for a piranha tank, try finding a filter (or multiple filters with a combined flow rate) that runs no less than 300gph, and the higher flow rate, the better!
As for brands: it depends on your budget, but if you have the money, I recommend Eheim (they're rather expensive, though).


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

wet/dry filters are the best for freshwater, however you would need a hang on siphon box to make it work in a non drilled tank, which is no big deal it just adds $40 to the cost


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

You might as well put up a poll for this question, everyone has their own preferances, Personally I go for undergravel filters, and I am using hagen powerheads.
But you will get so many answers on what the best is, when it doesn't really matter anyway.
Whatever filter you choose will find be suitable, as long as you do regular water changes, likewise if you don't do water changes you will never find a filter that is good enough.
I suggest you go by price.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have 2 AC 300 on my 55G tank, and they work great. The AC300 is rated at 300 gallons per hour so that's a turnover of 10 which I have heard is what you would like for a P tank.


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

Check out the Emporer 400, nice filter and works real well, cheap too. Check out www.bigalsonline.com. I run a emperor 400 on a 55G and it works great, nver had a problem, and it has a bio wheel which is nice.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I run 2 Penguin 330's on both my 55 and my 120. I am also adding an Eheim for the 120.

-Kevin-


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

out of all the filters. i think your best bet for a 55gal is to get 1 aqua clear 500... you will have lots of filteration.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

i would say as long as you get a decent filtration system up and running you will be ok. Just make sure you are on top of your WC.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

your best bet is a wet/dry, but they are very expensive
after that is the eheim canister also very expensive but u can try a Fluval 304 they work great
the cheapest most efficient filter is a emperor 400


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> You might as well put up a poll for this question, everyone has their own preferances, Personally I go for undergravel filters, and I am using hagen powerheads.
> But you will get so many answers on what the best is, when it doesn't really matter anyway.
> Whatever filter you choose will find be suitable, as long as you do regular water changes, likewise if you don't do water changes you will never find a filter that is good enough.
> I suggest you go by price.


ugh.....UG filters blow... stay away from those.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon I will agree, try to do maintainence on those turds,

Scientifically wet drys are superior, they have vast amounts of surface area to host bacteria on and therefore far out perform all others, they can be fairly cheap if you buy the media on ebay or big als, and then make your own sump and siphon box


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

When I first started with my 55g, I had to keep a tight budget and go the cheapest way. I had an UGF with the help of 2 tubes and airstones, 24" bubble wand, and a Magnum 350. This wasnt the best set up to begin my P's with but after numerous water change, cleaning, and the help of PF advisors.. they've grown from dime size to 4" in 4 months and now living with a much better set up in a 100g.


----------



## THESAMS (Feb 17, 2003)

WOW........... thanks for the help i have alot of options.

peace


----------

